# Snow Blower extensions.



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Having a tractor that is 64" from tire to tire, and a 50" blower, worked, but not as good as it could.

Option One - Trade it for a wider Pull type Meteor, yes, the next one will be pull type.

Option Two - or build extensions.

The extensions won!!









Will update once we have it on the tractor, no rush on that hopefully!!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That should work just fine. No different then having a blade that wide, except the blower will take care of the windrow. Good thinking! You could also add drift cutters if needed. Bye


----------

